# [Réseau] Question point d'accès/Routeur (Résolu)

## Animatrix

Salut à tous !!!

Je viens d'installer chez moi un réseau wifi, sauf que la portée est vraiment insuffisante.

DU coup, j'ai installé un point d'accès, que j'ai configuré pour rediriger vers l'adresse mac du routeur wifi.

Le problème qui se pose, c'est que je n'arrive pas à obtenir une adresse ip sur le point d'accès (dhcp foireux ?), mais là n'est pas ma question.

Est-ce que sur le point d'accès je dois lui indiquer quelque chose concernant le fait que mon routeur Wifi a une clé Wep ?

Car si c'est le cas, je ne trouve rien dans la configuration (Netgear WG602)

MerciLast edited by Animatrix on Wed Jun 11, 2008 9:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

Perso, de ce que j'ai compris de quand on pose plusieurs AP pour un même réseau Wifi, et il suffit de tous les mettre sur le même ESSID, avec la même clé de cryptage et tout, et ça roule tout seul, ils se transmettent les paquets sans soucis.  :Wink: 

Et le WEP saimal ! Met du WPA  :Smile: 

----------

## Animatrix

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Perso, de ce que j'ai compris de quand on pose plusieurs AP pour un même réseau Wifi, et il suffit de tous les mettre sur le même ESSID, avec la même clé de cryptage et tout, et ça roule tout seul, ils se transmettent les paquets sans soucis. 
> 
> Et le WEP saimal ! Met du WPA 

 Donc tu me dis bien que mon point d'accès devrait avoir la clé wep du routeur wifi enregistré ?

Pour la clé wep, j'ai pas le choix, c'est un routeur wifi verrouillé à mort, je peux même pas choisir la clé !!!!

----------

## geekounet

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Perso, de ce que j'ai compris de quand on pose plusieurs AP pour un même réseau Wifi, et il suffit de tous les mettre sur le même ESSID, avec la même clé de cryptage et tout, et ça roule tout seul, ils se transmettent les paquets sans soucis. 
> 
> Et le WEP saimal ! Met du WPA  Donc tu me dis bien que mon point d'accès devrait avoir la clé wep du routeur wifi enregistré ?
> 
> Pour la clé wep, j'ai pas le choix, c'est un routeur wifi verrouillé à mort, je peux même pas choisir la clé !!!!

 

Et tu peux pas changer de routeur pour un meilleur ? ;p

Sinon oui, l'AP doit avoir la même clé enregistrée, forcément, vu qu'il seront sur le même réseau et qu'ils doivent communiquer entre eux. Et tes clients, il se connecteront de façon transparente sur l'un ou l'autre selon lequel est le plus proche.  :Wink: 

----------

## Animatrix

J'ai réussi à coups de Reset sur le routeur wifi, à accéder à l'interface Linksys et ainsi avoir une clé en wep.

Depuis l'AP j'ai donné l'adresse mac et la clé wpa, sauf qu'il n'accède pas du tout au routeur (je le vois aux logs du routeur wifi).

J'ai désactivé le DHCP sur l'AP et configuré en ip fixe, mais rien, il n'accède pas au routeur wifi.

Pourtant ma conf de l'AP :

@ ip : 192.168.0.227

masque : 255.255.255.0

Passerelle : 192.168.0.1

Sur le routeur :

(DHCP activé)

@ip : 192.168.0.1

masque : 255.255.255.0

passerelle : @ internet

Savez-vous d'où pourrait venir l'erreur ?

Merci

----------

## El_Goretto

La bonne vieille blague du filtrage par adresses MAC?

----------

## Animatrix

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> La bonne vieille blague du filtrage par adresses MAC?

 Non en fait c'était le routeur qui n'était pas compatible WTS, j'ai mis du temps à trouver !

----------

## El_Goretto

Si t'as moyen et que c'est compatible avec ton modèle, je connais un bon firmware/OS libre pour routeur qui fait çà  :Wink: 

----------

## Bapt

colles y un petit openwrt : http://wiki.openwrt.org/OpenWrtDocs/Hardware/Netgear/WG602v1

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> colles y un petit openwrt : http://wiki.openwrt.org/OpenWrtDocs/Hardware/Netgear/WG602v1

 

Ou pas.

 *Quote:*   

> At this time, I cannot get OpenWRT to run on it. 

 

----------

## Animatrix

Oui, c'est ce que j'ai installé sur mon WRT54GL, mais sur un WRT54GC ce n'est pas (encore) compatible, où tout au moins je voulais pas faire le beta-testeur

----------

## geekounet

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

> Oui, c'est ce que j'ai installé sur mon WRT54GL, mais sur un WRT54GC ce n'est pas (encore) compatible, où tout au moins je voulais pas faire le beta-testeur

 

Bienvenue au club  :Sad: 

----------

